# Alfa vs Trafalgar vs Los Angeles



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2008)

Which would you say is the better submarine?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2008)

Tough call between the Trafalgar and the LA Class.... The Alpha doesnt even belong in the same category as those 2....


----------



## Glider (Mar 8, 2008)

Suspect it would depend on things none of us will know such as the sensors and how quiet they are.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Tough call between the Trafalgar and the LA Class.... The Alpha doesnt even belong in the same category as those 2....


Maybe the Akula then...?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 8, 2008)

Duh! The _688i_ is one of the most advanced submarines on the planet, right behind the _Seawolf_-class attack sub. Gotta go with a 688i _Los Angeles_-class subs; the Brits are good, but we don't share _all_ of our secrets with them, old boy.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 9, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Duh! The _688i_ is one of the most advanced submarines on the planet, right behind the _Seawolf_-class attack sub. Gotta go with a 688i _Los Angeles_-class subs; the Brits are good, but we don't share _all_ of our secrets with them, old boy.



Hit it right on the head sod


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Even you guys borrow our submarine to hunt down....so we Swedes must be doing something right too, and Gotland is more quiet than the Los Angeles and Virginia class, that's the reason you borrowed her....


----------



## Zarathos (Mar 15, 2008)

From those three - LA. But if had to choose submarine for Poland, it will be either German Type 214 or Sweedish Gotland. There is nothing better in the world in terms of submarine warfare then SSK with AIP. 

Nukes can dive longer and are bigger, but are rather loud when compared to SSK. Even old polish Kilo was able to outsmart, outsneak and sink NATO ships  Better to have few metters few and few torpedos less but live, then be the big fish eaten by bacteria


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Zarathos said:


> Even old polish Kilo was able to outsmart, outsneak and sink NATO ships  P



Please list all NATO ships that were sunk by Polish Kilo class ships.

After that...

Please list all NATO ships that were sunk by other Warsaw Pact Nations.

If you are going to make naive claims then you need to back them up.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 17, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Please list all NATO ships that were sunk by Polish Kilo class ships.
> 
> After that...
> 
> ...



Huh? When did we lose a ship to a _Kilo_? I was unaware of this development.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Huh? When did we lose a ship to a _Kilo_? I was unaware of this development.



We didn't...

Zarathos made a claim that Polish subs sank NATO ships.

Zarathos, we are all still waiting on your response....


----------



## Zarathos (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry, I totally forgot about that post. I usualy post only in the ww2 threads and don't scroll so far down.

Well, it was not "war sinking" but during some excersises on Baltic Sea. And what NATO ships were "sunk" by polish submarines - I do not know. There was short information on Polish Navy pages about "ORP Orzeł having great input on Baltic excersizes" and "it evaded NATO ASW and sunk (in training) modern NATO ships". Nothing more. I've asked a question about it to my friend in MON (Ministry of National Defence), so in few days I hopefuly can give more details.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

You gotta make yourself more clear man!

I get ya now though.


----------

